# crumbling cookies



## sweetmansbg12 (Jul 7, 2012)

a little help please...have started a bakery businees and am doing o.k. however we have run into a problem...my choc hips and oatmeal raisin cookies have been great...my issue is with my peanut butter and molasses cookies(2 seperate cookies) seems they come out of the oven fine but tend to fall apart afterward...they are not dry at all but just difficult to handle and store...these recipes have worked before and people love them I just throw alot away because they are broken...any ideas or advice would be helpful...thanks


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, Im not a professsional bakery chef, but I do have a few ideas, so I'll have a...

crack at it, no pun intended of course.

First, you said the recipes have worked before.... was that somewhere else, before you started this business?

Second, asssuming youve got the recipe right, you might try lowering the temp in 25° increments and increasing bake time, if you havent already.

Othere than that, is it posssible you have an ambient humidity problem?

I mean if they air is too dry some cookies, bisquits etc can tend to rip themselves apart

as they cool unevenly. One indication is both "crumble-spots" AND "soft spots" within the same cookie.

But not necessarily.

If neither of those causes.....Hmmm.....


----------



## sweetmansbg12 (Jul 7, 2012)

yes it was somewhere else which lends me to think you are on the right track with the temp issue...thanks for your response we will give that a try


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you using an ingredient that is common to both (unsucessful) recipes, but is not in the other two?

If so, have you changed the brand of that one ingredient (or has the brand changed anything in the manufacturing of that ingredient?)

Another thought... crumbly texture can also be traced back to the amt of fat in a cookie, esp if that fat is veg shortening.

Anything ring a bell?


----------



## elizabeth0918 (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe try a new recipe using the "crumbling cookies" in another cookie such as a sugar cookie, or maybe in muffins.


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

is it cuz ur cookies are too "wet and greasy/ oily" after u bake em?
if so
top secret of pastry making lol

while you are forming your dough, take a torch and melt ur dough (as taught by my pastry chef)

cuz if u first melt the butter and it mixes with the flour and stuff it will remain the shape after u bake

but if u dont...

the cookie will "melt" cuz the butter and oil is .... not mixed in with flour...

get it?
<hope my explanation helps haha>


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> while you are forming your dough, take a torch and melt ur dough


Huh. Ive never heard of that trick. Interesting.


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

ok when im saying torch ur dough i mean like u heat up the ... "tub" not directly on ur dough


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Fermi Fang said:


> is it cuz ur cookies are too "wet and greasy/ oily" after u bake em?
> if so
> top secret of pastry making lol
> 
> ...


Good tip Fermi, thanks for sharing.

Petals.


----------

